# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  21 Mrekullite E Botes

## elda

21 MREKULLITE E BOTES

7 MREKULLITE E BOTES ANTIKE
1-Piramida e madhe e Keopsit,Egjypt
2-Statuja e Zeusit ne Olimp te Greqise
3-Tempulli i Dianes ne Efes,Greqi
4-Varri i Mausoleus ne Halikarnas,Greqi
5-Fari i Aleksndrise,Egjypt
6-Kopshtete e Varura te Babilonise,Irak
7-Kolloseu i Rodit,Greqi.

7 MREKULLITE MESJETARE
1-Koloseum i Romes,Itali
2-Katakombat e Aleksandrise,Egjypt
3-Muri i madh i Kines,Kine
4-Stonehenge i Anglise,Angli
5-Kulla e Pizes,Itali
6-Pagoda Porcelani,Kine
7-Kisha Shen Sofia e Kostandinopojes,Turqi

7 MREKULLITE E BOTES MODERNE
1-Ura e Bruklinit,USA
2-Empire State Building,USA
3-Statuja e Lirise,USA
4-Kulla Ejfel,France
5-Muzeu Luver,France
6-Taxh Mahall,Indi
7-Tuneli La Mash,France-Angli

----------


## tunxhi

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nickmaster

Per me saktesi:::

The Seven Wonders of the Ancient World:
The Great Pyramid of Giza 
The Hanging Gardens of Babylon 
The Temple of Artemis at Ephesus 
The Statue of Zeus at Olympia 
The Mausoleum at Halicarnassus 
The Colossus of Rhodes 
The Pharos of Alexandria 

The Seven Wonders of the Medieval Mind:
Stonehenge 
The Colosseum 
The Catacombs of Kom el Shoqafa 
The Great Wall of China 
The Porcelain Tower of Nanjing 
The Hagia Sophia 
The Leaning Tower of Pisa 

The Seven Natural Wonders of the World:
Mount Everest 
The Great Barrier Reef 
The Grand Canyon 
Victoria Falls 
The Harbor of Rio de Janeiro 
Paricutin Volcano 
The Northern Lights 

The Seven Underwater Wonders of the World:
Palau 
The Belize Barrier Reef 
The Galapagos Islands 
The Northern Red Sea 
Lake Baikal 
The Great Barrier Reef 
The Deep Sea Vents 

The Seven Wonders of the Modern World :
The Empire State Building 
The Itaipú Dam 
The CN Tower 
The Panama Canal 
The Channel Tunnel 
The North Sea Protection Works 
The Golden Gate Bridge 

The Seven Forgotten Natural Wonders of the World :
Angel Falls 
The Bay of Fundy 
Iguaçú Falls 
Krakatoa Island 
Mount Fuji 
Mount Kilimanjaro 
Niagara Falls 

The Seven Forgotten Modern Wonders of the World:
The Clock Tower (Big Ben) 
Eiffel Tower 
The Gateway Arch 
The Aswan High Dam 
Hoover Dam 
Mount Rushmore National Memorial 
The Petronas Towers 

The Seven Forgotten Wonders of the Medeival Mind :
Abu Simbel Temple 
Angkor Wat 
Taj Mahal 
Mont Saint-Michel 
The Moai Statues 
The Parthenon 
The Shwedagon Pagoda 
The Forgotten Wonders 
The Aztec Temple 
The Banaue Rice Terraces 
The Borobudur Temple 
The Inca City 
The Statue of Liberty 
The Mayan Temples 
The Temple of the Inscriptions 
The Throne Hall of Persepolis 
Petra 
The Suez Canal 
The Sydney Opera House 
The Red Fort in India

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

*1-Piramida e madhe e Keopsit,Egjypt
kjo  eshte  shume  gjigande  kam qene dhe tek ato te greqise por  kjo e  egjyp-tit me  ka lene pershtypje te  medha shume me pelqeu jahste  mase*

----------

